# Snowboarding Pants for big guys?



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

I wear a 38 myself but I bought Burtons's last season from Sun and Ski. They were available instore up to 42. Other than that I didnt see anything you could call quality bigger than 38


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Homeschool's XL sized pants are a pretty generous XL. I'm 36-38" waist and can almost wear their size Ls. They're also making XXL cut gear this year too. Their 3.5l stuff is some of the burliest gear I've ever ridden.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I am close to same stats. I wear helly Hanson and ride pants. The helly xxl are a bit on the wide size even with pads
At 40 you sit between xl and xxl. 
I look for baggy fit and cargo style to fit me


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> I am close to same stats. I wear helly Hanson and ride pants. The helly xxl are a bit on the wide size even with pads
> At 40 you sit between xl and xxl.
> I look for baggy fit and cargo style to fit me


Helly Hansen Men's Legacy Pant /style/60392

this one looks pretty interesting. Wonder what they mean when they say "4-way stretch Helly Tech Professional 2L fabric". Any idea?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Helly tech is thier version of goretex
The pants are super thin but warm breathable and water resistant


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> Helly tech is thier version of goretex
> The pants are super thin but warm breathable and water resistant


Do they stretch?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine do not


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

HELLY TECH


----------

